# Any hope in these ears? Opinion please



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Look they're up haha


Delta is a 5 month old german sheprador (gsd-lab)

Her ears are the only thing that look labish to me, and they are straight flying nun style. I don't think they'll stand on their own, but I was wondering if they would stick with some help. If I take one finger and push down on each side of the base of her ears, they'll stand. Like if I put a thumb tack on the side of each they'd stand (I would not actually do that LOL )

I love her regardless but I was just wondering if anyone had any opinions or experiences to share, thanks!


----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)

Give it time. My dogs ears stood up really early and then fell back down. I think it was around 6 and a half months before they stood up again.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When the ears are to the side like that usually they are about to go up one ear at a time.


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

She is very cute and sweet but her ears are probably not going to stand up. I love floppy ears, they are easier to kiss!!!


----------



## Daniellem1013 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey there, adorable pup! I'm am not sure if your pup's ears will stand i'd personally wait until she hits the 6 month mark to worry, my 6.5 month old gsd x husky mix (Luna) ears looked similar to his. So I ended up giving her some help. There is a form here about using breath right strips or mole skin and skin glue to help tape them. Your dog is adorable with the floppy ears, but just a suggestion if your looking to try and get them to stand

I just got my girl spayed so I decided to put the strips in, this is her before and after 

So far they look good and have stayed in for about a week & appears to not be bothering her, i'll be changing them this Sunday and will let post a progress pic/update. Good luck!


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, I won't be heart broken if they don't stand but I'm a life long gsd owner so I'm used to the big perky ears. She has a lot of growing to do so it'll be interesting to see what happens as she grows into her skin, she still has a ton of loose skin on her head. If she friendly ears that's ok, maybe people will be less scared of her when they meet her because she just loves people! 

I'll update as she grows,she's going to be a big girl for sure!


----------

